# RTAs that you can use on a mech mod



## spiv (17/12/16)

Hey everyone,

So I've got my eye on the new Noisy Cricket ii-25, but I want a RTA to use on it. My other mechs are mostly squonkers or have an RDTA on them. For the NC I want a RTA so I can take advantage of the mech power with the benefit of not having to drip.

I've got my eye on the OBS Engine and the Serpent Mini 25 (who am I kidding, I'll get both regardless) and want to know if they have a mech compatible 510 pin?

It may actually be worthwhile to start a list of RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs, etc that people can use on a mech.

On the bright side, at least the NC ii-25 has protection... Which begs the question if it's even an issue... But it never hurts to ask.


----------



## RichJB (17/12/16)

The Noisy Cricket 2 isn't a mech, it has a standard spring-loaded 510 connector not a hybrid top cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spiv (17/12/16)

RichJB said:


> The Noisy Cricket 2 isn't a mech, it has a standard 510 connector not a hybrid top cap.



That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## Mahir (27/12/16)

spiv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I've got my eye on the new Noisy Cricket ii-25, but I want a RTA to use on it. My other mechs are mostly squonkers or have an RDTA on them. For the NC I want a RTA so I can take advantage of the mech power with the benefit of not having to drip.
> 
> ...



For series builds, I'd go for the Griffin 25 plus. You can fit in some big coils and it wicks so efficiently.


----------

